# للمهتمين الطاقة الشمسية في المملكة



## Colonel (14 مايو 2003)

*الطاقة الشمسية في المملكة - بحث بسيط*

تعد المملكة من أوفر البلاد حظاً من الأشعة الشمسية التي تمثل بحد ذاتها إحدى الثروات الطبيعية التي يجب الاستفادة منها في تنمية البلاد حيث تقدر بحوالي 20000 كيلوات ساعة /م2 سنويا ، بالإضافة إلى ما سبق فإنه توجد بالمملكة مجمعات قروية صغيرة متفرقة ومتباعدة وأنه قد يتعذر لأسباب عملية أو اقتصادية ربط هذه القرى بالشبكة الرئيسة للكهرباء. لذا فإن الحل المنطقي في هذه الحالة هو استغلال الطاقة الشمسية في هذه المجمعات النائية .

ولقد تبنت مدينة الملك عبد العزيز للعلوم والتقنية كهيئة حكومة بحوثاً تطبيقية هامة في مجال الطاقة الشمسية منذ عقدين ، كما بذلت جهوداً طيبة في سبيل نقل تقنيتها إلى المملكة من خلال مشاريعها الميدانية محلياً وضمن برامج التعاون الدولي مع كل من الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وألمانيا الاتحادية . ورغم توفر الطاقة التقليدية في المملكة بسعر رخيص نتيجة لوفرة البترول فإن ذلك لم يمنع الدخول في تطوير تقنية الطاقة الشمسية وإيجاد النظم الملائمة لبيئة المملكة وقد نتجت الأبحاث عن مشاريع محلية في مجال الطاقة الحرارية الكهروضوئية للطاقة الشمسية. 

ومقارنة بالمملكة فإن استخدام الطاقة الشمسية في العالم مازال محدوداً ومقصوراً على الجامعات ومراكز البحوث ولم ينتشر استعمال الطاقة الشمسية إلا في المناطق النائية ، فالعامل الاقتصادي كما هو معلوم هو عنصر أساس في استخدام ينبوع الطاقة . حيث أنه في حالة الخام لا يمكن استعماله مباشرة ، لذا فإن إمكانية تحويله إلى طاقة مفيدة صالحة للاستعمال كحرارة أو كهرباء أو طاقة ميكانيكية بتكلفة أقل من أي مصدر أخر يبدو ممكنة .

---- [الخلايا الكهروضوئية ]-----  

تستخدم الخلايا الشمسية (الكهروضوئية ) في عملية تحويل الإشعاع الشمسي مباشرة إلى الكهرباء ، وتعرف هذه الآلية بالتحويل الكهروضوئية أو التحويل الفوتوفلطائي ( Photovolaic Conversion ) الطاقة الشمسية . ويتوقع أن يساهم تحويل الطاقة الكهروضوئية عملياً في تقليل استهلاك الوقود الاحفوري وإلى خفض التلوث البيئي وقد بدأت نظم الخلايا الكهروضوئية تنتشر تدريجيا في تطبيقات الإنارة والاتصالات وضخ المياه وغيرها . 

يعود اكتشاف الأثر الكهروضوئية إلى القرن الماضي الميلادي عندما قام العالم بكيرل (Becquerel ) في عام 1839 م بدرسه تأثير الضوء على بعض المعادن والمحاليل وخصائص التيار الكهربائي الناتج عنها . كما أدخل العالمان أدم و سميث ( Adams & Smith ) مفهوم الناقلية الكهربائية الضوئية لأول مرة عام 1877م وتم تركيب أول خلية شمسية من مادة السيلينيوم ( Se) من قبل العالم فريتز (Fritts) عام 1883م حيث توقع لها أن تساهم في إنتاج الكهرباء مستقبلاً ، من جهة أخرى فقد ساعد تطوير نظريات ميكانيكا الكم ( Quantum Mechanics) على تفسير الكثير من الظواهر الفيزيائية وخاصة المرتبطة بالكهرباء الضوئية في فترة الثلاثينيات والأربعينيات من القرن الحالي ، وذلك عند ماتم تفسير ظاهرة الحساسية الضوئية المواد السيليكون وأكسيد النحاس وكبريت الرصاص وكبريت الثاليوم ، وقد سجل عالم 1941م تصنيع أول خلية شمسية سيليكونية بكفاءة لا تتجاوز (1%) ، ثم لحق ذلك إنجاز مختبرات بل الأمريكية ( Bell Lab ) في تصنيع البطارية الشمسية ( Solar Battery ) في منتصف الخمسينيات بكفاءة بلغت (6% ) استخدمت آنذاك في التطبيقات الفائية . كما تم في نفس الفترة تركيب أول خلية شمسية من مواد كبريت الكاديوم وكبريت النحاس أطلق عليها فيما بعد الخلايا الشمسية ذات الأفلام الرقيقة ( Thin –Film Solar) . بعد تلك الفترة ازداد تسارع بحوث التطوير في العلوم الفيزيائية والهندسة لاشتباه الموصلات ( Semiconductors) وخاصة ما يرتبط بدراسة التبادلات الكهربائية الضوئية مما ساعد على تطور الخلايا الكهروضوئية وتقنياتها باتجاه تحسين كفاءتها وخفض تكلفتها . وقد أدى ذلك إلى ازدياد مستوى إنتاج الخلايا الكهروضوئية بقدرات تتراوح بين الميلي وات إلى الكيلوات . أما الفترة الهامة للخلايا الكهروضوئية فقد حدثت في عقدي السبعينيات والثمانينات وخاصة بعد تطور علوم التركيب المجهرية الدقيقة لأشباه المواصلات وقد اعتبرت الخلايا الكهروضوئية حينئذ بأنها إحدى الطرق العلمية الطموحة لتوليد الكهرباء في المصادر المتجددة للطاقة . وقد ساعد ازدياد الطلب على استخدام مجمعات الخلايا الكهروضوئية حيث انخفضت نسبياً تكلفة إنتاجها بصورة معقولة ووصل إنتاجها إلى عشرات الميجاوات . 

---- [الخلايا الكهروضوئية في المملكة]-----  

قامت هيئات وجهات عديدة في المملكة باستخدام نظم الخلايا الكهروضوئية في تطبيقات عالية ومتوسطة القدرة يستفاد من بعضها ميدانيا بعد أن ثبت جدواها والعض الآخر ما يزال تحت الدراسة . ومن التطبيقات في هذا لمجال ما يلي : 

1- إنارة الأنفاق . 
2- تشغيل الإشارات المرورية والتحذيرية . 
3- تشغيل العدادات وأجهزة قياس السرعة في السيارات . 
4- الاتصالات الهاتفية والمترية ( Micro Wave) والألياف البصرية ز 
5- حماية الأنابيب نقل النفط من الصدأ . 
6- حماية الأنابيب المائية من الصدأ . 

وتعد مدينة الملك عبد العزيز للعلوم والتقنية من أهم المؤسسات العلمية البحثية التي اهتمت في العالم بأعمال الطاقة والأولى في العالم العربي حيث بدأ نشاطها في هذا المجال منذ عام 1400هـ وتتمثل بعض نشاطاتها البحثية والتطبيقية في مشاريع تطبيقات الخلايا الكهروضوئية في المناطق النائية أهمها القرية الشمسية وإنتاج الهيدروجين بالخلايا الكهروضوئية بقدرة 350 كيلو وات ، ومشاريع الاختبارات المختلفة وضخ وتحلية المياه وبعض المشاريع المتفرقة في مجال استخدام الخلايا الكهروضوئية بقدرات صغيرة وتعد مدينة الملك عبد العزيز للعلوم والتقنية أول من أدخل تطبيقات التقنية الكهروضوئية إلى المملكة حيث قامت وبالتعاون مع جهات حكومية مختلفة بتنفيذ مشاريع ميدانية وخدمية عديدة . 

تشكل التطبيقات والأمثلة السابقة جزءا ضئيلاً من إنتاج الإجمالي للطاقة الكهربائية في المملكة ولا تتجاوز قدرة التوليد الكهروضوئية 2 ميجاوات . فإذا أخذنا في الاعتبار أن القدرة الكهربائية المركبة في المملكة تعادل 20 آلف ميجاوات فإن قدرة التوليد الكهروضوئية لا تتجاوز 01ر0% وهي قلية جداً بالمقارنة مع بعض دول العالم كالولايات المتحدة وألمانيا واليابان وغيرها . وقد أشارت دراسة حدية قام بها معهد بحوث الطاقة في مدينة الملك عبد العزيز للعلوم والتقنية إلى توقع ازدياد النظام الكهروضوئية وغيرها من الطاقات المتجددة في إنتاج الكهرباء في الملكة خلال العقد القادم .


----------



## Colonel (14 مايو 2003)

*يتبع ،*

---- [السخانات الشمسية]-----  

تتركب السخانات الشمسية بصفة عامة من سطح امتصاص الأشعة الشمسية وقنوات سريان وسيط التسخين وعوازل حرارية لمنع تسرب الحرارة المكتسبة في وسيط التسخين ألى الوسط المحيط . وسوف نتحدث عن هذه المكونات باختصار شديد فيما يلي : 

1- سطح الامتصاص :

يصنع سطح الامتصاص في الغالب من معدن مطلي بألوان داكنة وذلك لزيادة معدل امتصاص حيث تتميز الألوان الداكنة بمعدل عال الامتصاص الأشعة الشمسية يصل إلى 98% ولكن يعاب على الألوان الداكنة قابليتها الشديدة لفقد الحرارة بطريقة الإشعاع حيث يصل ذلك المعدل إلى 90% بعبارة أخرى فإن السطح الماص الداكن قادر على امتصاص ما نسبته 98% من الطاقة الساقطة عليه ولكنه سيعيد إشعاع ما نسبته 90% من الطاقة المكتسبة لتصبح الاستفادة من جزء صغير فقط من الطاقة الشمسية الساقطة على السخان وستضيع النسبة الكبرى سدي من أجل ذلك تستخدم أنواع خاصة من الطلاء ذات معدل امتصاص عالي ومعدل إشعاع منخفض وتسمي مثل هذه الطلاءات بالطلاءات الانتقائية (Selective Coatings ) ومن أمثلة هذه الطلاءات أكاسيد الكروم والكوبالت . 

2- قنوات سريان وسيط التسخين :

تصنع هذه القنوات عادة من معادن مثل النحاس والفولاذ أو من المطاط وهي تختلف من تطبيق إلى آخر باختلاف نوع الوسيط وكذلك باختلاف مادة سطح الامتصاص ، فهناك قنوات مستطيلة ذات مساحات كبيرة ( 10x 15 سنتيمترات ) لتسخين الهواء . وهناك قنوات دائرية ذات أقطار صغيرة ( أنابيب أقطار بحدود 1 سنتيمتر) لتسخين السوائل .

3- العازل الحراري :

عندما ترتفع درجة الحرارة داخل السخانات بالمقارنة بالجو المحيط بها يصبح هناك إمكانية لفقد هذه الحرارة .بالتوصيل وذلك عن طريق جوانب السخان والجهة السفلية منه ، وبالحمل ، والإشعاع عن طريق الغلاف الزجاجي ، وعليه يمكن الاستعانة بمواد وأساليب خاصة للحد من هذه الفواقد حسب نوعية الفقد وذلك على النحو التالي : - 

الفقد بالتوصيل : ويمكن الحد منه بإحاطة جوانب وأسفل الماص وأنابيب التسخين بمواد خاصة ذات توصيلية حرارية متدينة متدنية مثل الصوف الزجاجي الألياف الزجاجية والبولي ستيرين . 
الفقد بالحمل : ويمكن الحد منه بسحب الهواء الموجود بين الأغطية الزجاجية أو يوضع أنابيب التسخين مع السطح الماص دخل أنابيب زجاجية مفرغة من الهواء . 
الفقد الإشعاع : ويمكن الحد منه باستخدام أغلفة زجاجية منفذة للأشعة القصيرة من الشمس وفي نفس الوقت معتمة بحيث تمنع انعكاس الأشعة ذات الموجات الطويلة الصادرة من السطح الماص . 
آلية عمل السخانات

تتم آلية عمل السخانات بأن يمتص السطح الماص أشعة الشمس الساقطة فترتفع درجة حرارته ، يتبع ذلك ارتفاع في درجة حرارة المائع المار في أنابيب التسخين والتبسيط طريقة عمل السخانات الشمسية سيتم التطرق إلى ثلاثة أمور أساس هي : 

---- [* آلية التسخين ، * والسريان داخل السخان ، * وآلية الدفع]-----  

1- آلية التسخين 

عند ما تسقط الأشعة المباشرة أو غير المباشرة على السطح الماص فإن درجة حرارته ترتفع مقارنة بدرجة حرارة المائع المار في الأنابيب فيحدث فرق في درجة الحرارة ينتج عنه انتقال الحرارة العالية ( فيما بين الأنابيب ) إلى مناطق سريان المائع ذات الحرارة المنخفضة وبالتالي ترتفع درجة حرارة المائع بين أجزاء من الدرجة إلى عشرات الدرجات المئوية تبعاً لمقدار الإشعاع الشمسي ومعدل السريان داخل أنابيب التسخين . 

2- السريان داخل السخان 

يدخل المائع البارد نسبياً إلى أنبوب التوزيع في أسفل السخان ( السخانات ذات السريان المتوازي ) ومن هذا الأنبوب يتوزع المائع على أنابيب موازية صاعدة وذات أقطار صغيرة ومن ثم يجمع في أنبوب التجميع الرئيس في أعلى السخان حيث يتم دفع المائع الحار نسبياً إلى خارج السخان كما تم توضيحه فشكل (2) .

أما في حالة السريان المتصل فيدخل المائع إلى أنبوب التسخين الذي يغطي أغلب مساحة السطح الماص – بسبب أنه مصنع بشكل متعرج – فيتحرك الماء يميناً وشمالاً في اتجاه تصاعدي حتى يخرج من أعلى السخان بدون أن يكون هناك أي تفريغ للمائع أو تغيير في الأقطار كما هو موضح في الشكل (2) .

3- آلية الدفع 

وهي الوسيلة التي يتم بواسطتها نقل المائع الساخن من السخان إلى الخزان ونقل المائع البارد من الخزان إلى السخان وتحريك المائع داخل السخان . وتنقسم آلية الدفع إلى قسمين هما : 


---- [* النظام الطبيعي ، * والنظام القسري]-----  

النظام الطبيعي : يمتاز نظام السريان الطبيعي ببساطته ورخص تكاليفه ، فهو يعتمد على المبدأ الفيزيائي الحراري القائل بأن أي ارتفاع في درجة حرارة المائع يتبعه انخفاض في كثافته ، ولتطبيق هذا المبدأ في أنظمة التسخين يجب أن يكون أدنى مستوى في الخزان يوازي أو يعلو على أعلى مستوى في السخان ، فعند دخول المائع إلى السخان بدرجة حرارة معينة فإنه يمتص الحرارة من السطح الماص لترتفع درجة حرارته كما ذكر آنفاً ، ويتبع ذلك انخفاض في لكثافة ، أي أن وزن المائع بالنسبة لوحدة الحجم سيقل وبالتالي فإن وحدة حجميه من المائع داخل السخان ستكون أخف من الوحدة الحجميه عند نفس المستوى خارج السخان ( داخل الأنبوب الذي يصل مدخل السخان بالخزان ) وينتج عن هذا الفرق استمرار صعود المائع داخل السخان باكتسابه للحرارة ودخول المائع البارد القادم من الخزان . وبالطبع سيكون هناك وسيلة لمنع انعكاس اتجاه الدورة في الليل أو عند انعدام الإشعاع الشمسي لأن انعكاس الاتجاه يعني زيادة في المعدل الفقد الحراري من نظام التسخين . 
نظام السريان القسري : نظراً الصعوبة تركيب الخزانات فوق مستوى السخانات لكونها خزانات مركزية ( أي أن كل وحدة سكنية أو صناعية بها خزان واحد لتجميع الموائع ذات درجة الحرارة العالية لتقليل الفواقد الحرارية ) وذلك لاعتبارات الوزن ( وللاعتبارات الجمالية أيضاً ) فإن المبدأ الذي يقوم عليه السريان الطبيعي سيختل وبالتالي يستعان بمضخة تقوم بتدوير المائع بين الخزان والسخان خلالفترات توفير الإشعاع الشمسي . وحتى لا تستمر الدورة في الليل عند انخفاض أو انعدام الإشعاع الشمسي يضاف محبس يقوم باستشعار حرارة الخزن وآخر باستشعار حرارة المائع الخارج من السخان ووحدة تحكم تفاضلية مهمتها إيقاف المضخة عندما تكون حرارة الخزان بمقدار يتجاوز الفقد في أنابيب التوصيل بين الخزان والسخان . 
الطباخات الشمسية

لقد كان استخدام حرارة الشمس المباشرة من أهم الحلول التي طرحت لاستعمالها طاقة للطهي ، وذلك لقلة تكاليفها ووفرتها وسهولة الحصول عليها ، وقد أدي ذلك إلى تصميم وتطوير الطباخات الشمسية ، ويعد هذا الاستخدام من أبسط استخدامات الطاقة الشمسية خاصة في المجتمعات التي تتوفر فيها هذه الطاقة مثل المملكة العربية السعودية وغيرها من البلدان التي حباها الله بنعمة الشمس المشرقة في أغلب الأوقات .


----------



## Colonel (14 مايو 2003)

*يتبع*

---- [الأساس العلمي للطبخ الشمسي]-----  

يعتمد الأساس العملي للطبخ الشمسي على الاستفادة من مبدأ الانحباس الحراري الناجم عن سقوط الإشعاع الشمسي وانعكاس داخل صندوق معزول من جميع جوانبه بعازل حراري عدا الجانب الأعلى المواجه للشمس فيغطى بلوح من الزجاج أو البلاستيك الشفاف ، كما يتم طلاء أسطحه الداخلية بلون داكن غير لامع ، لكي يقوم بامتصاص أكبر قدر ممكن من الحرارة اعتماداً على نظرية بلانك للأجسام الداكنة . 

عند سقوط أشعة الشمس على السطح الزجاجي فإن الموجات القصيرة تنفذ إلى داخل الصندوق أما الموجات الطويلة فإن جزء كبير منها ينعكس إلى الخارج وبما أن الموجات الطويلة ليست ذات طاقة عالية مقارنة بالموجات القصيرة فإن الفاقد بالانعكاس يعد ضئيلاً . وبذلك فإن الأشعة الممتصة بوساطة السطح الداكن تتحول إلى طاقة حرارية ترفع درجة الحرارة داخل الصندوق . يساعد وجود العازل الحراري للصندوق على احتفاظه بقدر كبير من الطاقة . أما الغطاء الزجاجي ، فالبرعم من أنه يساعد على فقد جزء من الطاقة إلى الخارج عن طريق الانكسار إلا أنه يعمل على انعكاس الطاقة إلى داخل الصندوق ( الانحباس الحراري ) ، وكمثال على هذه الظاهرة في حياتنا اليومية نجد أن درجة الحرارة داخل السيارة المعروضة للشمس أعلى منها خارجها ، وذلك لان حرارة الشمس عندما تنفذ مخترقة زجاج السيارة فإنها تنحبس في الداخل عن طريق الانعكاس.


---- [الطباخ الشمسي البسيط]-----  






يتكون الطباخ الشمسي البسيط من صندوق معزول عزلاً جيداً من جميع وجوهه الخمسة ويغطى وجهه السادس – المواجه للشمس – بلوح من الزجاج شكل (1) 

يوضع وعاء الطهي وما فيه من طعام داخل الصندوق وعند تعريضه لأشعة الشمس تبدأ درجة حرارته في الارتفاع ، وتبعا لذلك تأخذ درجة حرارة الوعاء في الارتفاع حتى تصل إلى درجة الطهي المناسبة لنوع الطعام الموجود في الوعاء ومما يجدر ذكره أن درجة الحرارة في الوعاء تكون دائماً اكبر من درجة الحرارة على جدران الصندوق وذلك بسبب ظاهرة الانحباس الحراري . وتشير البيانات الموضحة في شكل (1) إلى أن درجة حرارة الجزء الأعلى من الوعاء أكبر من درجة حرارة الجزء الأوسط والأسفل .

يختلف الوقت اللازم لإنضاج الطعام تبعاً لنوعه ، فمثلاً يحتاج إنضاج لأرز إلى حدود الساعتين واللحم إلى ثلاث ساعات ، أما قطع اللحم الكبيرة وأنواع المرق والحبوب فقد تستغرق ست ساعات وبين الجدول (1) أزمنة تقريبية الأنواع مختلفة من الطعام . يمكن التحكم إلى حد ما بدرجات الحرارة في الطباخات الشمسية فعندما نريد الحصول درجة الحرارة القصوى فإنه يجب وضع الطباخ في موجهة الشمس تماما ، أما عند ما نريد الحصول على درجات حرارة أقل ، وذلك للمحافظة على درجات حرارة أقل وذلك للمحافظة على سخونة الطعام فقط ، فإنه يجب وضع الطباخ بشكل منحرف عن مجال الشمسي وبالتالي لا تسقط الأشعة عمودية على الطباخ فتنخفض درجة حرارته .

يشترط عند استخدام هذا النوع من الطباخات أن تكون الشمس عمودية على الوجه العلوي الشفاف من الطباخ الشمسي ، ويكون ذلك عادة وسط النهار ، وللتغلب على القصور تم تطوير عدة أنواع من الطباخات الشمسية البسيطة منها ما يلي : 




---- [الطباخ ذو المرآة الوحدة]-----  





توضح الصورة (1 ) طباخ شمسي ذو مرا ة واحدة تتيح له العمل دون الاعتماد على الزاوية التي تسقط بها أشعة الشمس وليس بالضرورة أن تكون الأشعة عمودية ، ولكن يجب فقط أن تنعكس أشعتها من المرأة إلى صندوق الطباخ وقد زودت المرأة برفع يمكن بوساطته تغيير زاوية ميل المرأة مع تغير فصول السنة حتى يتم عكس الأشعة الشمسية في كل الأوقات إلى الصندوق ، أي أن هناك متابعة فصلية سواء كان في الشتاء أو في الربيع أو في الصيف أو في الخريف . وقد زود الطباخ كذلك بجهاز يمكنه من متابعة الشمس أثناء اليوم الواحد وذلك بالدوران حول محوره الرأسي لكي يستقبل الشمس مع حركتها الدائبة في السماء ، يعاب على هذا النوع من الطباخات الشمسية ضرورة وقوف الشخص الذي يقوم بتحريك المرآة ، أو من يتولى الطهي والخروج عدة مرات لمتابعة الشمس مما يمثل عبئاً ثقيلاً في استخدام هذا النظام.

---- [الطباخ ذو المرايا الثلاث]-----  




تبين الصورة (2) طباخ شمسي ذو ثلاث مرايا يتم ضبطها لاستقبال أشعة الشمس من الشروق إلى الغروب ، وبذلك يتم تقريبا متابعة الشمس طوال النهار دون الحاجة إلى تعديل وضع الطباخ نفسه ولكي تعطي المرايا أفضل النتائج فإن الأمر يحتاج – في البداية –إلى دراسات ميدانية لتحديد أنسب الأوضاع ، حيث لا يوجد طرق حسابية ( نظرية ) يمكن تطبيقها ، كما يجب مراعاة اختلاف الأوضاع من فصل إلى فصل إلى آخر .

ومع أن هذا التصميم حل إحدى المشاكل المهمة في الطباخات الشمسية البسيطة وهي متابعة الشمس ، إلا انه لم يستطيع توفير درجات الحرارة العالية اللازمة لإنضاج أنواع معينة من الطعام ، ولم يحل مشكلة تعرض المستخدم لحرارة الشمس .

منقول من مجلة العلوم والتقنية للأستفادة 
كولونيل


----------



## ابو حسين (14 مايو 2003)

السلام عليكم ....... 

الله يعطيك العافيه على هذه المعلومات التي نشطنا بها اخ Colonel , وشكلك تعبت على ماكتبتها بس ان شالله تعطينا اكثر واكثر وخليك على نفس مستواك في المنتدى لاني شايفك ماشالله في كل موضوع والله يعطيك العافية .







اخوك مهندسة بالصدفة ....


----------



## Colonel (14 مايو 2003)

اخوي مهندس بالصدفه .. شكراً علي مرورك 
والحمد لله ان المقال نال رضاك .. 

لك مني التحيه ، 
كـولـونـيـل


----------



## المهندس166 (15 مايو 2003)

*المقال الكامل*

الاخ العزيز كولينول Colonel

احيك على هذا الاقتباس الرائع للمقال المذكور .... 
وأحب ان الفت نظرك ونظر الاخوة بأن المقال بالكامل موجود في موقع مركز المدينة المنورة للعلم والهندسة وهو من نشر هذا المقال وغيره من المقالات المهمة المفيدة . 
الموقع هو : 
http://www.mmsec.com/

والمقال بعنوان : 

http://www.mmsec.com/sun-power.htm 

لذلك جرى التنويه والعلم .....


----------



## Al_Ghamdi (16 مايو 2003)

يعطيك العافيه اخوي Colonel 
وشكراً على المجهود


----------



## جاسر (16 مايو 2003)

فعلا مــوضــــوع ... ممــــــتـــــــاز ..

بارك الله فيك ... واعجابي بتواجدك الحميم بين ارجاء المنتدى


ا

ا

تحياتي العاطرة 

جاسر


----------



## Colonel (16 مايو 2003)

أخي المهندس166 ، موقع المدينة الهندسي اقتبس المقال من مجلة العلوم والتقنية وانا بدوري أشرت في نهاية المقال الي المصدر المقتبس منه ووضحت ذلك ، ولست أرئ أدني فضول في تنويهك للمصدر من بعدي .. !!
عموماً شكراً علي مرورك وتفضلك في الرد ، متمنياً لك الاستفاده 



اخوك كولونيل وليس كولينول


----------



## Colonel (16 مايو 2003)

اخواني ( الغامدي ) ( جاسر ) .. شكراً لكم علي تفضلكم بالدخول للموضوع .. 

لكم تحياتي ،


----------



## معماريمن (16 مايو 2003)

*100%*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخي العزيز Colonel بصراحه بصراحه الموضوووووووووووووووووووووع







رائع رائع جدا وشكرا لك على هذا المجهود الجميل الذي تبذله لخدمة المنتدى وفائدة الشباب ويعطططططططططططططيك الف الف عافيه وان شاء الله يظل الحماسك وحماس الجميع .....

وعلى فكره ليس هناك اي عيب ان تنقل مقال ولكن العيب ان لا تفعل شيئا لفائدة الجميع ، الله يقويك في فعل الخير ...

ويسلم كل من شارك ..................

تحياتي العاطره

اخوك : معماريمن


----------



## مهاجر (28 يونيو 2003)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

جزاك الله خيراً أخي كولونيل على نقل هذا الموضوع وبارك الله فيك.

و كما ذكرت إن أهمية الموضوع هو أن المملكة تعد من أوفر البلاد حظاً من الأشعة الشمسية التي تمثل بحد ذاتها إحدى الثروات الطبيعية التي يجب الاستفادة منها في تنمية البلاد حيث تقدر بحوالي 20000 كيلوات ساعة /م2 سنويا ، بالإضافة إلى ما سبق فإنه توجد بالمملكة مجمعات قروية صغيرة متفرقة ومتباعدة وأنه قد يتعذر لأسباب عملية أو اقتصادية ربط هذه القرى بالشبكة الرئيسة للكهرباء. لذا فإن الحل المنطقي في هذه الحالة هو استغلال الطاقة الشمسية في هذه المجمعات النائية .


----------



## علي7 (13 فبراير 2006)

السلام عليكم
اخوك من الاردن 
احب اتنك تفدني هل من الممكن ان نقوم بصناعة يدوية لهذا النظام خاصة انه يوفر الكثير من الاموال على الناس
واريد انم تعطيني مواقع تصميم ان امكن لهذا النظام
وشكرا لكم


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (16 فبراير 2006)

*الطاقة الشمسية في المملكة*​تعد المملكة من أوفر البلاد حظاً من الأشعة الشمسية التي تمثل بحد ذاتها إحدى الثروات الطبيعية التي يجب الاستفادة منها في تنمية البلاد حيث تقدر بحوالي 20000 كيلوات ساعة /م2 سنويا ، بالإضافة إلى ما سبق فإنه توجد بالمملكة مجمعات قروية صغيرة متفرقة ومتباعدة وأنه قد يتعذر لأسباب عملية أو اقتصادية ربط هذه القرى بالشبكة الرئيسة للكهرباء. لذا فإن الحل المنطقي في هذه الحالة هو استغلال الطاقة الشمسية في هذه المجمعات النائية .

تبنت *مدينة الملك عبد العزيز للعلوم* والتقنية كهيئة حكومة بحوثا تطبيقية هامة في مجال الطاقة الشمسية منذ عقدين ، كما بذلت جهوداً طيبة في سبيل نقل تقنيتها إلى المملكة من خلال مشاريعها الميدانية محلياً وضمن برامج التعاون الدولي مع كل من الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وألمانيا الاتحادية . ورغم توفر الطاقة التقليدية في المملكة بسعر رخيص نتيجة لوفرة البترول فإن ذلك لم يمنع الدخول في تطوير تقنية الطاقة الشمسية وإيجاد النظم الملائمة لبيئة المملكة وقد نتجت الأبحاث عن مشاريع محلية في مجال الطاقة الحرارية الكهروضوئية للطاقة الشمسية. 

ومقارنة بالمملكة فإن استخدام الطاقة الشمسية في العالم مازال محدوداً ومقصوراً على الجامعات ومراكز البحوث ولم ينتشر استعمال الطاقة الشمسية إلا في المناطق النائية ، فالعامل الاقتصادي كما هو معلوم هو عنصر أساس في استخدام ينبوع الطاقة . حيث أنه في حالة الخام لا يمكن استعماله مباشرة ، لذا فإن إمكانية تحويله إلى طاقة مفيدة صالحة للاستعمال كحرارة أو كهرباء أو طاقة ميكانيكية بتكلفة أقل من أي مصدر أخر يبدو ممكنة .

*الخلايا الكهروضوئية *​تستخدم الخلايا الشمسية (الكهروضوئية ) في عملية تحويل الإشعاع الشمسي مباشرة إلى الكهرباء ، وتعرف هذه الآلية بالتحويل الكهروضوئية أو التحويل الفوتوفلطائي ( Photovolaic Conversion ) الطاقة الشمسية . ويتوقع أن يساهم تحويل الطاقة الكهروضوئية عملياً في تقليل استهلاك الوقود الاحفوري وإلى خفض التلوث البيئي وقد بدأت نظم الخلايا الكهروضوئية تنتشر تدريجيا في تطبيقات الإنارة والاتصالات وضخ المياه وغيرها . 

يعود اكتشاف الأثر الكهروضوئية إلى القرن الماضي الميلادي عندما قام العالم بكيرل (Becquerel ) في عام 1839 م بدرسه تأثير الضوء على بعض المعادن والمحاليل وخصائص التيار الكهربائي الناتج عنها . كما أدخل العالمان أدم و سميث ( Adams & Smith ) مفهوم الناقلية الكهربائية الضوئية لأول مرة عام 1877م وتم تركيب أول خلية شمسية من مادة السيلينيوم ( Se) من قبل العالم فريتز (Fritts) عام 1883م حيث توقع لها أن تساهم في إنتاج الكهرباء مستقبلاً ، من جهة أخرى فقد ساعد تطوير نظريات ميكانيكا الكم ( Quantum Mechanics) على تفسير الكثير من الظواهر الفيزيائية وخاصة المرتبطة بالكهرباء الضوئية في فترة الثلاثينيات والأربعينيات من القرن الحالي ، وذلك عند ماتم تفسير ظاهرة الحساسية الضوئية المواد السيليكون وأكسيد النحاس وكبريت الرصاص وكبريت الثاليوم ، وقد سجل عالم 1941م تصنيع أول خلية شمسية سيليكونية بكفاءة لا تتجاوز (1%) ، ثم لحق ذلك إنجاز مختبرات بل الأمريكية ( Bell Lab ) في تصنيع البطارية الشمسية ( Solar Battery ) في منتصف الخمسينيات بكفاءة بلغت (6% ) استخدمت آنذاك في التطبيقات الفائية . كما تم في نفس الفترة تركيب أول خلية شمسية من مواد كبريت الكاديوم وكبريت النحاس أطلق عليها فيما بعد الخلايا الشمسية ذات الأفلام الرقيقة ( Thin –Film Solar) . بعد تلك الفترة ازداد تسارع بحوث التطوير في العلوم الفيزيائية والهندسة لاشتباه الموصلات ( Semiconductors) وخاصة ما يرتبط بدراسة التبادلات الكهربائية الضوئية مما ساعد على تطور الخلايا الكهروضوئية وتقنياتها باتجاه تحسين كفاءتها وخفض تكلفتها . وقد أدى ذلك إلى ازدياد مستوى إنتاج الخلايا الكهروضوئية بقدرات تتراوح بين الميلي وات إلى الكيلوات . أما الفترة الهامة للخلايا الكهروضوئية فقد حدثت في عقدي السبعينيات والثمانينات وخاصة بعد تطور علوم التركيب المجهرية الدقيقة لأشباه المواصلات وقد اعتبرت الخلايا الكهروضوئية حينئذ بأنها إحدى الطرق العلمية الطموحة لتوليد الكهرباء في المصادر المتجددة للطاقة . وقد ساعد ازدياد الطلب على استخدام مجمعات الخلايا الكهروضوئية حيث انخفضت نسبياً تكلفة إنتاجها بصورة معقولة ووصل إنتاجها إلى عشرات الميجاوات . 

*تشغيل الخلايا الكهروضوئية*​تعرف الخلية الكهروضوئية بأنها أداة إلكترونية مصنوعة من أشباه المواصلات يتشكل عبرها فرق في الجهد عند تعرضها للضوء ، ويتولد عنها تيار كهربائي ترتبط قيمته بمعامل امتصاصها للضوء ، وعند توصيل حمل كهربائي ما ( مصابيح إنارة مثلاً .. ) بين طرفيها فإن التيار الكهروضوئية المار وبالتالي الطاقة الكهربائية الناتجة تستطيع تشغيل المصباح .

*أمثلة لأهم الاستخدامات الخلايا الكهروضوئية*

*الاستخدامات*

*الأمثلة*​الفضائية

إنارة المركبات والأقمار الصناعية 

البحرية

الإنارة والإرشادات الضوئية والإرشادية وأجهزة الرصد 

الاتصالات الأرضية

محطات الاتصالات والاستقبال

البترولية

حماية أنابيب النفط والغاز الطبيعي من التآكل المعدني

التبريد 

الثلاجات المتنقلة ي المدن والمناطق النائية لحفظ الأدوية ، والأطعمة

تحلية وضخ المياه

للشرب والزراعة والصناعة 

الحماية والأمن 

الأجهزة التحذيرية المدنية والعسكرية في الإنارة وكهربة السياج المعدنة ​الطاقة إنتاج الهيدروجين 


*الخلايا الكهروضوئية في المملكة *​قامت هيئات وجهات عديدة في المملكة باستخدام نظم الخلايا الكهروضوئية في تطبيقات عالية ومتوسطة القدرة يستفاد من بعضها ميدانيا بعد أن ثبت جدواها والعض الآخر ما يزال تحت الدراسة . ومن التطبيقات في هذا لمجال ما يلي : 


إنارة الأنفاق .
تشغيل الإشارات المرورية والتحذيرية .
تشغيل العدادات وأجهزة قياس السرعة في السيارات .
الاتصالات الهاتفية والمترية ( Micro Wave) والألياف البصرية ز
حماية الأنابيب نقل النفط من الصدأ .
حماية الأنابيب المائية من الصدأ . 
وتعد مدينة الملك عبد العزيز للعلوم والتقنية من أهم المؤسسات العلمية البحثية التي اهتمت في العالم بأعمال الطاقة والأولى في العالم العربي حيث بدأ نشاطها في هذا المجال منذ عام 1400هـ وتتمثل بعض نشاطاتها البحثية والتطبيقية في مشاريع تطبيقات الخلايا الكهروضوئية في المناطق النائية أهمها القرية الشمسية وإنتاج الهيدروجين بالخلايا الكهروضوئية بقدرة 350 كيلو وات ، ومشاريع الاختبارات المختلفة وضخ وتحلية المياه وبعض المشاريع المتفرقة في مجال استخدام الخلايا الكهروضوئية بقدرات صغيرة وتعد مدينة الملك عبد العزيز للعلوم والتقنية أول من أدخل تطبيقات التقنية الكهروضوئية إلى المملكة حيث قامت وبالتعاون مع جهات حكومية مختلفة بتنفيذ مشاريع ميدانية وخدمية عديدة . 

تشكل التطبيقات والأمثلة السابقة جزءا ضئيلاً من إنتاج الإجمالي للطاقة الكهربائية في المملكة ولا تتجاوز قدرة التوليد الكهروضوئية 2 ميجاوات . فإذا أخذنا في الاعتبار أن القدرة الكهربائية المركبة في المملكة تعادل 20 آلف ميجاوات فإن قدرة التوليد الكهروضوئية لا تتجاوز 01ر0% وهي قلية جداً بالمقارنة مع بعض دول العالم كالولايات المتحدة وألمانيا واليابان وغيرها . وقد أشارت دراسة حدية قام بها معهد بحوث الطاقة في مدينة الملك عبد العزيز للعلوم والتقنية إلى توقع ازدياد النظام الكهروضوئية وغيرها من الطاقات المتجددة في إنتاج الكهرباء في الملكة خلال العقد القادم .



مختصرة من مقال في مجلة العلوم والتقنية ​


----------



## EHV (17 فبراير 2006)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## المهندس رشود (17 فبراير 2006)

*الطاقه الجديده والمتجدده*

شكرا لك على الموضوع الطيب وفعلا انا كنت ابحث عن معلومات تخص الطاقه الشمسيه وافتنى جزاك الله خيراوفعلا تعتبر من الطاقه الجديده والمتجدده لكى نتفادا تلوث البيئه ولكن مكلفه فى نفس القت وعالعموم شكرا لك .


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (21 أبريل 2006)

بارك الله فيك أخي على هذا الموضوع فهو مجال إهتمامي منذ فترة

أعيد اقتراحي على إدارة المنتدى بفتح جزء خاص بهندسة الطاقة المتجددة وأأكد المتجددة فقط

لأن العالم بأسره يتجه نحوها الآن


----------



## أبوموسى (26 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم
الأخ الكريم / الكولونيل
بداية مشــكور على مقالك . . لكن عندي نقد عليه . . وهو أن الموقع الالكتروني لمدينة الملك عبدالعزيز غير فعال
وأنا شـخصياً راسلتهم وطلبت منهم مساعدة ( خاصة وأخرى عامة ) مالقيت ياحضرة الكولونيل منهم حتى جواب مرضي :3: . . 
أما القرية الشـمسـية التي أذلونا بها وصجّوا آذاننا بها فما هي الاّ ترف مادي . .:13: حول مدينة الرياض فقط . . أما المعاهد فهي أيضا غير فعالة .. :68: 
يأخوان إحنا على حدود مدينة مكة المكرمة ولا يفصل بيننا وبين الحرم سـوى 20كيلو والتيار الكهربائي
غير متوفر لدينا وأســلاك الضغط العالي تمر بجانب بيـوتنا :5: . . أي قرية وأي كلام يا أخي .
والله يا إخوان حتى شـركات الطاقة الشـمسـية أحاول الدخول على الويب تبعهم فجأة يغلق الموقع . .
والســبب مين ياكولونيل ها السـبب مدينة الملك عبدالعزيز للعلوم والتقنية . . تصّور علوم وتقنية .

عموما أرجو المعذرة على الإنفعال فالنار لا تحرق إلاّ رجل واطيها . .عافكم الله .


----------



## أبوموسى (26 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم
قول لي بس أهتم بإيش أخي مجلة العلوم والتقنية دعاية وإعلان والكلام لا يقدم ولا يؤخر . 
الله يسامحك .


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (26 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيك أخي أبو موسى

إذا مراكز المملكة ما خدمتك نحن بمركزنا المتواضع في فلسطين نخدمك بعيوننا

راسلني وأنا أفيدك في أي شيء فلنا علاقتنا بالمملكة وغيرها

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (26 مايو 2006)

هناك مجلات أخرى مفيدة

لكن الأهم ليس المجلات يجب أن تحصل على كتب علمية في هذا المجال

وولأسف أغلبها بالانجليزية

أترك لي بعض الوقت وأنا سأحاول أن أبحث عن أسماء كتب بالعربية أو كتب مترجمة

شكرا لصراحتك ونقدك البناء أخي أبو موسى


----------



## المهندسة ايمان (8 يونيو 2006)

اجد ان البحث قيم ومفيد اشكر كاتبه ونحن بانتظار مواضيع مشاركات اخرى منه ان شاء الله


----------



## red Line (20 مارس 2007)

الف شكر لكم اخواني على سيل المعلومات الذي شاركتونا فيه


----------



## عزيز حسان (29 مارس 2007)

جازاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع 
اخي العزيز اشتريت اربعة خلايا شمسية مستخدمة صغيرة الحجم قوة كل خلية هي
2.68 وات 0,33 امبير ولا اعرف كيف استخدامها هل بالامكان توضيح كيفية استخدامها وما هيه الاجهزة المنزليه التي ممكن ان تعمل على هذه الخلايا الشمسيه مثل مروحه او تلفزيون وهل يمكن رفع جهد وكفائة هذه الخلايا بدوائر الكترونية ساعدني جزاك الله خيرا وهذا هو اميلي 
tom_max2001***********


----------



## cadmax4 (16 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بارك الله فيكم اخوتي الكرام Colonel و م.محمد الكردي يعطيكم العافيه وشكراً على المجهود
ارى ان موضوع الطاقة الشمسية هو موضوع حساس جدا.....جدا ....جدا وبدون مزايدة , لكن الاخوة العرب من صناع القرار لا يعطونه وزنا معتبرا في ظل وجود البترول والغاز وما شابه ذالك من مصادرالطاقة الموجودة في بلادنا العربية 
ان قيمة الطاقة الصادرة عن مساحة كم ² مهيئة بالواح Photovolaic وبتقنية مميزة للاستفادة من اشعة الشمس بمعدل %75 هو ما يعادل 1 مليون برميل من النفط , هذه معادلة حقيقية يقوم بها الآن الامريكيون وبتقنية بسيطة لكن مدروسة دراسة معمقة .
للاسف صناع القرار في امتنا الحبيبة لا يحتقرون هذه المعادلة فقط ولكن وبدون تشجيع يحتقرون ايضا من يقوم بالابحاث المميزة في هذا المجال .

ولسبيل ذكر المجالات المتعددة لاستعمال الطاقة الشمسية فهناك مجال واسع و اقتصادي الى حد كبير وهوالعمارة ..... نعم العمارة . تخيلوا لو اصبحت كل عمارة او مبنى عبارة عن محطة لتوليد مستقلة للطاقة الشمسية ...وتخيلوا عدد المباني في حي واحد.... وتخيلوا عدد الاحياء في المدينة الواحدة فكم من كم² نستطيع توفيره في مدينة واحدة............وهنا نقف وقفة طويلة لتامل حجم الطاقة الضائعة في امتنا العربية 
منذ ثلاث سنوات ونصف قمت بتقديم بحث مفصل حول هذا الموضوع وعن طريقة تطوير الواح Photovolaic بنسبة عالية جدا وهي تقنية تعتمد على علم البصريات optique و تقنية امتصاص الخلايا الشمسية للضوء بدرجات متفاوتة و توجيه الالواح باستعمال نظام الاعلام الآلي مما يتيح لنا الفرصة مضاعفة استغلال اشعة الشمس خاصة في الوطن العربي ...... ولكن دون جدوى امام قوانين ملكية الطاقة التي توقفك امام خصوصية انتاج الطاقة في النظام العربي .
امام كل هذه العراقيل وبعد جهد مادي ومعنوي كبير قمت بتقديم طلب براعة الاختراع brevet في سوسرا ....وياليتني لم اقم بذالك ....فاصبحت امام واقع مر , اذ ان طلبي قوبل بتعجيزات مادية خيالية للبراعة لم تذكر لي في اول الامر ومع مرورالوقت استسلمت للامر ......ولكن المؤسف حقا هو ان نرى بحوثنا واختراعاتنا بعد مدة اصبحت واقعا في المانيا و امريكا ولها ملكية براعة الاختراع 

وعلى العموم لو يدرك قاداتنا العرب ما فاتهم لضحكوا قليلا وبكوا كثيرا

استسمحكم على الاطالة , أثابكم الله عنّا كل خير وجزاكم الله خيرا
واسأل الله العلي القدير أن يوفقكم ويوفقنا إلى مايحب ويرضى الله كما أسأل الله لى ولكم ان ينفعنا بما علمنا ويعلمنا ما ينفعنا

ودمتم في رعاية


----------



## محمد my (21 أبريل 2007)

:12:جزاك الله خيراً وزادك من علمه:12:


----------



## محمد my (21 أبريل 2007)

:12:جزاك الله خيراً وزادك من علمه:12:


----------



## مازن Mazen (4 يوليو 2007)

شكرا اخي الكلونيل على المقا ل لكن لااعتقد ان بلادنا الغاليه السعوديه تتمتع بالطاقه الشمسيه كما ذكر المقال.. في الواقع "نتمتع" من الصقعه الشمسيه اكثر   ..
بالواقع اغلب الناس في بلدنا وفي الوطن العربي لايعرفون بالطاقه البديله ولا يهتمون..:80: :80:


----------



## عصام نورالدين (4 يوليو 2007)

وصلت ألواح جديدة إلى السوق هي ألواح C I S


----------



## أحمد المحمدي (27 مايو 2008)

المهندسين والمهندسات ...........
اري ان سوق الطاقه الشمسيه يجد دعم من المجتمع العربي بداء من الالفيه الخامسه نجد ارتفاع الطلب هنا من الملكه وهذا ما لحظته في مؤسستنا في الممكه العربيه السعوديه بالرياض فنحن موجودون من 1993 ولكن لاحظنا الطلب من 2005 الي السنه الحاله .....

فمن يريد ايه طلبات هنا بالمملكه نحن جاهزون 
م/أحمد المحمدي 
مؤسسه مناخات التجاريه 
الرياض -- العليا


----------



## عبد المحصي (26 ديسمبر 2009)

نفع الله بك الإسلام وسدد خطانا وخطاك إلى الفلاح والرشاد في الدنيا والآخرة


----------



## alaadigital (11 مارس 2010)

موضوع رائع جدا ,,,,,,,,
تسلم
نريد التطبيق العملي


----------

